

Should FB be blocking friend sharing with G+? - nathantross
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoR0lirqRWE

======
nathantross
Here's a another hacking example of how to get all your FB friends onto
Google+, but the question I'm wondering, should FB even care? I've seen a few
things here and there that FB has set up to block things like this. Thoughts?

